# ABGA:Records of Pedigree and Listing Papers



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Flipping through the latest ABGA magazine yesterday and discover and new thing I didn't know about ABGA. I don't know anything about pedigree animals & their organizations of any species or breed so ABGA takes me a lot of time to comprehend. So in the DNA testing article they mention Records of Pedigree for bucks less than Purebred and then they mention Listing Papers for any other bucks.

Does anybody use these? Did they exist before the DNA testing? Should I have asked for them on the buckling I just purchased yesterday out of a Fullblood buck & commercial dam?!?!

I run a few registered percentage does and then high quality commercial make up the rest of the herd. Buyers always want some kind of registration paperwork even if they don't understand the fullblood/purebred/percentage grading. I only select the best for selling, most are for meat, but I'm wondering if I could be getting these Listing Papers for my best kids and if it might help me? Especially if I want to have some purebred or fullblood registered animals in the future and cross-breed to what I have now?


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I think they have always been around. I always thought that they were more for breeders who raise and show wethers, but now with the new registration rules, it would be a good idea for anyone who is planning on breeding their fullblood or purebred does to an unregistered buck to get them.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Ohhhhh for wether producers to track pedigrees. Hmmm.. maybe I don't see them used around here because we don't have meat classes at the local fairs.

I feel like it might benefit me to have gotten that on our new buckling if I had known about it... but I'm not sure if the breeder would be willing to provide it. I guess I'll have to ask her.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

SalteyLove said:


> Ohhhhh for wether producers to track pedigrees. Hmmm.. maybe I don't see them used around here because we don't have meat classes at the local fairs.
> 
> I feel like it might benefit me to have gotten that on our new buckling if I had known about it... but I'm not sure if the breeder would be willing to provide it. I guess I'll have to ask her.


I don't know why they wouldn't. It's not like you are trying to register him, you are just wanting the papers that show his pedigree. I assume you have to have the information from the breeder, but you may not.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Right - but if I had Record of Pedigree on this buckling and in the future bred him to a Fullblood doe and registered the kids - then her farm name would be on that kid. She sold him to me as a commercial buckling so that's the only reason that she may not want to provide them I guess. (total guess here!)


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

SalteyLove said:


> Right - but if I had Record of Pedigree on this buckling and in the future bred him to a Fullblood doe and registered the kids - then her farm name would be on that kid. She sold him to me as a commercial buckling so that's the only reason that she may not want to provide them I guess. (total guess here!)


So I looked up ABGA rules for Record of Pedigree and Listing Papers. I think the listing papers are more for goats that can't be registered through ABGA but are/were registered through other associations. I didn't see a form to fill out for the record of pedigree but I did see that it said that paperwork must be filled out with the buck's herd prefix, herd name, tattoos, date of birth and a three generation history


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Thank you! I couldn't find the section that spoke to these types of registrations. I appreciate your research!


----------

